# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายวิทยุสื่อสาร icom-80FXย่านประชาชนทั่วไป 245MHz

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสาร icom-80FXย่านประชาชนทั่วไป 245MHz สิ่งที่ได้คือ 1.ตัวเครื่องic-80FX 2.เสาย่าน245MHzตรงความถี่ 3.แท่นชาร์ทเสียบไฟบ้านได้เลยไม่ต้องผ่านอะแด็ปเตอร์(ชาร์ทเต็มแล้วตัด)เครื่องยีปุ่นแท้ เป็นเครื่องถูกต้องตามกฏหมาย กสทช. สภาพเครื่อง 90% ราคานี้รวมจัดส่งEMSให้แล้ว

----------

